# No one prepared to act as director - any advice?



## Pandora (1 Aug 2017)

I am a director of the OMC for a small development of less than 10 apartments. The only other owner who was prepared to act as director has resigned and is not in a position to go forward again. I have explained the consequences but NO ONE is prepared to act as director. The managing agent has said that it’s our (ie my) problem. I am at my wits end. Any advice? What will happen if we can’t get another director? Are there any exemptions? Can people not be forced to take some responsibility? 

I’ve heard that there are companies which will act as Company Secretary. Any idea how much this would be for a very small operation?

I get sick and tired hearing people slag off owner management companies when problems are often due to the fact that owners take ZERO responsibility for the running of the block.


----------



## Palerider (2 Aug 2017)

Totally agree with you, I'm a director after buying into a small block, the amount of work involved simply to get everything running well and all warts in the open is astonishing, property manager is useless,  I have been told both other directors are resigning at next AGM leaving just one with no interest from other owners, very interested in your question as a result.

Also lesson learnt, I will not buy into a multi unit dwelling again.


----------



## peemac (6 Aug 2017)

I think only one director is needed now + a secretary. The secretary does not need to be an owner, so the accountant can do it if they wish. Also audited accounts are no longer required for omc (subject to some regs)

found this that may be of help  http://ocpm.ie/site/


----------



## lantus (10 Aug 2017)

If the owners don't want to be directors you may need to consider employing a third party. Be warned though this is a professional role and will attract a premium salary.


----------



## Pandora (10 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the replies.
The OMC is now a limited by guarantee company and as far as I know, these type of companies are required to have two directors (one of whom can also act as Co Sec) rather than one director and Co Sec.

There is absolutely no way we could pay a third party to act as director.

I've also just found out that as it's a not for profit, I think it can apply for charity status and will then incur lower banking charges.  

I think there needs to be an education campaign explaining to owners the link between them and the management company and why they need to take responsibility.The number of times I've heard "oh well, the management company can/should  pay for it" without seeming to realise they're funding the management co so it's their money.Likewise the absolute hate directed towards the management company even though it's their own bloody company   

I'll even suggest wording for the campaign- Do you constantly complain about your block, criticise, obstruct  and undermine the few who reluctantly volunteer their limited free  time to run things? Why not * put yourself forward* to help run it or will you continue to leave it to others while howling from the side.


----------



## Palerider (11 Nov 2017)

Any update Pandora ?


----------



## Vanessa (12 Nov 2017)

All owners should be made aware of this situation. The absence of a properly functioning Management Company will lead to it bring struck off and no solicitor will advise prospective buyers to purchade an aparment in the complex


----------



## Pandora (11 Feb 2018)

Palerider said:


> Any update Pandora ?



Hi, sorry, I'm only seeing this now. 

A relation of mine agreed to act as director, thank God.



Vanessa said:


> All owners should be made aware of this situation. The absence of a properly functioning Management Company will lead to it bring struck off and no solicitor will advise prospective buyers to purchade an aparment in the complex



Hate saying this but some people in my block are just thick and don't get this. If they themselves have no intention of selling , they don't appreciate the potential problem. 

There is no tradition of apartment living here so no tradition of cooperating and sharing the workload to run things. Instead they think the only option is to pay crazy fees to a managing agent who they can then slag off ad infinitum. Even using a managing agent won't ensure the block is well run if the owners don't take any interest. 

Anyone know how small apartment blocks are run in Spain, Germany, Italy, France? 

Someone told me that in their mother's block in Spain, each owner takes a turn every year to collect fees and pay the bills, can you imagine that here??

I really think the Dept. of Environment needs to run an educational campaign with the aim of informing owners that they need to play a part in running the mgmt company and trying to embarrass/shame them if they leave all the responsibility to the same few owners. The message should be that this is socially unacceptable.  It is such a stressful, thankless job  for the few who do try to manage things.


----------



## Palerider (11 Feb 2018)

Pandora, I totally agree, you have put that really well, I have had enough myself and have listed my apartment through an agent, as thankless a job as I have ever had being a Director in an OMC building where neither the owners nor the other directors give a toss,  problem after problem left to me to resolve with the managing agent who is a total muppet.

Never again would I contemplate buying an apartment in Ireland, I have apartments overseas that run like clockwork, the Irish mentality is shocking with no regard to keeping good records or following up.


----------



## dublinaam (5 Mar 2018)

Pandora...I am in a similar situation. Finally got 1 other owner to be a director but it's just to tick a box as I do everything. I found at previous agms some owners would give out about things but then take no involvement to help. I ended up taking out directors insurance as a result as I didn't want them to try and blame me if anything goes wrong down the line.  I suggest you do likewise. Cost about 250 per year.


----------

